
Jordan Peterson's year of 'absolute hell' Retreated from public due to addiction - Balgair
https://nationalpost.com/news/jordan-petersons-year-of-absolute-hell-professor-forced-to-retreat-from-public-life-because-of-tranquilizer-addiction
======
aazaa
From Wikipedia:

> In late 2016, Peterson went on a strict diet consisting only of meat and
> some vegetables to control severe depression and an autoimmune disorder,
> including psoriasis and uveitis.[26][141] In mid-2018 he stopped eating
> vegetables, and continued eating only beef (see carnivore diet).[142] In
> 2019, Peterson entered a rehabilitation facility after experiencing symptoms
> of physical withdrawal when he stopped taking clonazepam, an anti-anxiety
> drug. He had begun taking the drug upon his doctor's recommendation
> following his wife's cancer diagnosis.[143][144][145] In early 2020, his
> daughter revealed that he had spent the previous year struggling with
> addiction to benzodiazepine tranquilizers and had gone to Russia for an
> experimental treatment that included a medically induced coma.

It sounds like there's a lot more going on physically than just the benzos.

